# Early Renal Failure - food recommendations (not raw)



## andreah1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello, I did do a search in this forum and am still reading a lot of threads but my 14 year old lab/pit was just diagnosed with early renal failure. Our vet is a farm vet with no office staff so getting to talk to him is difficult. I've left a few messages but still waiting to hear back with HIS recommendations. I'd like to find a food that will help her, something easy to purchase on Chewy (not a prescription)....any help with that? So far what I'm reading is a food with 14-20% protein, she's on canidae pure right now as I've always fed her grain free high protein due to skin allergies. I feel this probably isn't helping her as it's too high in protein. 
She's never been interested in eating but will generally eat two small meals a day (about a cup each) if I mix some wet in with it. I'm worried about the wet now too as I'm sure it's way too high in sodium.
It's becoming a lot to deal with because even though we have her go out to pee alot she still is having accidents in the house and vomits a couple times a week too. I'm getting a work out shampooing carpet all the time.  I don't want to exile her to one area, especially if she's heading towards the end of her life. We try to let her drink as much as she wants but withhold just a little because she literally drinks until it runs out the back of her. 
Not sure what to do but I want her to eat something that will help instead of make things worse. Any info would be appreciated. I am currently reading some sites from links I found here. 
Thanks in advance....


----------

